# My other hobby besides turning



## reddwil (Mar 10, 2008)

Had someone email me about woodburning, heres one I donated for a silent auction for a outdoor kids program. Fetched $250 The paddle I done for myself


----------



## negid (Mar 10, 2008)

Those are beautiful!!


----------



## fernhills (Mar 10, 2008)

Man that is really nice,i`m sure everyone would like to know,just how you did that. Carl


----------



## Tom McMillan (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## reddwil (Mar 10, 2008)

Carl, I used an outline pattern for the plaque, the rest is all freehand, the paddle is all freehand. Just to give you and Idea, I had 36 hours in burning the plaque. I done a door for a friend of mine to go in his man room. took 3 weeks, 3-4 hours a night. that was before christmas and I still can't bring myself to start another burning project. Absolutly shot my nerves[xx(]


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful.  I have absolutely no drawing talent, so I'm baffled and astounded by artistry like this.


----------



## negid (Mar 10, 2008)

I would love to see a pic of that door. It has to be absolutely amazing!


----------



## R2 (Mar 10, 2008)

[:0][:0][:0][^][:X][:X][:X]


----------



## Tanner (Mar 10, 2008)

Holy cow Kent!!! That's beautiful!!![:0]  Freehand too...you're the man!


----------



## loglugger (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautifuly done on both the plack and paddle. Can we see the top of the clock? My wife is into clocks and was standing behind me.
Bob


----------



## loglugger (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loglugger_
> 
> Beautifuly done on both the plaque and paddle. Can we see the top of the clock? My wife is into clocks and was standing behind me.
> Bob


----------



## loglugger (Mar 10, 2008)

I did wrong


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 10, 2008)

Worth every penny-----nice stuff---thanks for sharing.


----------



## VisExp (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful work.  I admire your talent.


----------



## stoneman (Mar 11, 2008)

I echo the "Awesome". Wicked good!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 11, 2008)

Now THATS talent. Incredible work.


----------



## Darley (Mar 12, 2008)

Realy nice, great piece of work with a lots of hours


----------

